# Has this been done before?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I often lately have a bunch of time on my hands, and as a for fun project, I thought it'd be cool to link composers, by who taught them, and who they taught, and by musical style, or compositions, sort of in a family tree kind of way, but with composers instead. If possible I'd like to see another attempt at this sort of thing before I do my own.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Sounds rather like Ingelou's http://www.talkclassical.com/30029-stepping-stones.html game


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

wouldn't it be a great idea to have a " has this been done before" thread in which people can post ideas for new threads before they make one thats done before without having to read all threads made on this forum ever?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

You mean something like this:

http://www.concertpianist.com.au/html/trees/files/1.gif

But for whole history of classical music?

Well, good luck.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Just following lines of tutelage would be hard enough without calculating "influence":

Hauptmann - Studied under Louis Spohr, taught Felix Otto Dessoff

Dessoff - Studied under Moritz Hauptmann, taught Robert Fuchs,

Fuchs - Studied under Felix Otto Dessoff and Joseph Hellmesberger, taught George Enescu, Erich Wolfgang Korngold, Gustav Mahler, Franz Schmidt, Franz Schreker, Jean Sibelius, Hugo Wolf, Alexander von Zemlinsky

Zemlinsky - Studied under Robert Fuchs, Johann Nepomuk Fuchs, and Anton Bruckner; taught Arnold Schoenberg

Schoenberg - Studied under Alexander Zemlinsky, taught Alban Berg, John Cage, Lou Harrison, Anton Webern


Intriguingly, you can also build a line from Mozart to Takemitsu...

Hummel - Studied under Mozart, taught Ferdinand Hiller

Hiller - Studied under Johann Nepomuk Hummel, taught Max Bruch

Bruch - Studied under Ferdinand Hiller, taught Kousaku Yamada

Yamada - Studied under Max Bruch, taught Ikuma Dan, Yasuji Kiyose, Teiji Miyahara

Yasuji Kiyose - Studied under Kousaku Yamada and Kousuke Komatsu, taught Toru Takemitsu


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've done this with flutists. My own heritage goes way back, from my current teacher directly to Kincaid, and to _Barerre_.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Aramis said:


> You mean something like this:
> 
> http://www.concertpianist.com.au/html/trees/files/1.gif
> 
> ...


And with a bit more depth than "this composer taught that one." As I said, I have a ton of time on my hands, and love research. So....


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I was able to trace my own tutelage back to Ysaye, and way back to Viotti.


----------

